
Your Gut Bacteria Don’t Like Junk Food – Even If You Do – IFLScience - jchrisa
http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/your-gut-bacteria-don-t-junk-food-even-if-you-do
======
junto
Does anyone know how you can reencourage the growth of "friendly
bifidobacteria that suppress inflammation"? As an IBD (specifically UC) I'd
love to find a way to build this back up.

~~~
wodenokoto
I too find this question annoyingly untouch in these types of articles.

Growing up, I was always told that yoghurt was good for your stomach because
it contains bacterial cultures that are healthy, yet with the recent surge in
"gut bacteria control your health" kind of articles, I have yet to see anyone
talk about if I should be hunting down different kinds of yoghurts and yakult
types of products.

~~~
junto
What's even worse is that when you speak to a specialist doctor they state
that their is no causal link between s et and UC. They are happy to keep
prescribing meds. They also refuse to accept that a course of antibiotics was
the trigger that started me off.

